# Text formatiert in MySQL DB speichern?



## hianz (9. Mai 2008)

Hi! 

Ich habe eine Tabelle informationen in dem es eine Spalte gibt mit dem namen Info.
Der Datentyp ist TEXT.

In meinem Java Programm lese ich den Inhalt dieser Spalte/Zeile mit folgendem Code aus und schreibe es in ein JTextPane:


```
rs.getString(1)
```

Das funktioniert auch soweit, nur wie schaff ich es, dass ich den *Text formatiert in der datenbank speicher*? Wenn ich den Inhalt der Zelle auslese und dann in das TextPane schreibe ist alles in einer Zeile ohne jegliche Formatierung.

Wie kann ich das am Besten realisieren, sodass ich dann eine Formatierte ausgabe in meiner JTextPane habe?


mfg


----------



## SlaterB (10. Mai 2008)

falls du von HTML oder ähnlichen sprichst, 
dann mach dich darüber schlau und dann speichere den HTML-String so wie er ist in die DB,

falls du an andere Formatierungstechniken im JTextPane denkst (ich persönlich kenne sie nicht im Detail),
dann lerne diese und dann brauchst du wohl neben deinem Textstring noch eine Menge von Metadaten in der DB,
entwdeer hochspezialisiert in vielen Datenbanktabellen (Tabelle Farbmarkierung, Spalten Zeile, Begin, Breite, Farbe, ..)
oder auch wieder nur als ein einzelner String zusammengefasst:
"Farbmarkierung: Zeile 6, Feld y, ..." den du dann zwar einfach speichern kannst aber mit dem du danach die Mühe des Parsens hast, 
ein strukturierter Beschreibungsstring mit XML machts etwas einfacher

Vor-/ und Nachteile der beiden Extreme oder Zwischenlösungen sind leicht zu erkennen,
das 'Beste' gibts bei sowas nicht


----------



## mäcjava (14. Aug 2009)

auch wenn das Thema nicht mehr ganz neu ist:
wie kommt man an die Formatierung eines JTextPane heran ? - man kann ja nicht einfach sagen textpane.toHTML();
Das ist das Problem !!!


----------



## diggaa1984 (14. Aug 2009)

sie mal dein anderes posting !! 

ansonsten muss ich SlaterB recht geben, du kannst nur was wiederherstellen von dem du auch die Infos hast, is ja klar ... ich habe für mein Syntaxhighlighting die Informationen per JPA (java persistance api ..glaub ich mal ^^) .. gespeichert, einfach alles was ich brauch in ein String gehaun und mit ; getrennt .. solange du sicher sein kannst das du in einer klasse das ganze lädst und speicherst, brauchst du ja nichtmal die Attribut-Namen mit angeben sondern nur alle Werte .. ist einer nicht gesetzt trägst eben ne 0 oder NULL ein oder - was auch immer. Somit kannst alle Werte der Formatierung in einen String klatschen. Wenn man die Tabelle später mal lesen soll, dann ist das natürlich nicht ganz brauchbar, aber zum reinen Speichern ok


----------

